# A senior female Malt in need of a foster home soon



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mary Palmer at NorthCentral will need a foster home for an approx 12 yr old Malt female. Her family is moving to Florida and can't take the fluff with. They just dropped the bomb on her, and gave her virtually a couple days to make plans....I offered to take her for a couple months, we travel for shows with five now so not sure if hotels will let me squeak by with 6....
I know she'd like a more permanent solution...

Mary is working to find her a long term foster home until she's adopted....
Anyone in Michigan,where this fluff is located ,Ohio,Indiana,Illinois, Wisconsin,on list interested in longer term foster.Please let Mary know.

We're doing a show in Orlando in Nov,will be gone for two weeks, then another two shows in March, gone for three weeks....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

So sad - I still don't understand how a family can give up their pet. If this is the only family that 12 year old has known, she is going to be really confused and scared. How can someone do that to their beloved pet?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't get upset easily, but this makes me crazy---I agree, how could anyone "dump" a family member? God must have a way to make up for such stupid, human behavior!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadly they were Northcentral adoptees, 10 years ago...I cna't imagine giving up one of mine,even after a month (foster failure).... let alone after years?

I had a hard time letting Sadie and Tasha go to their furever home,but they're so happy and it was the right thing to do... plus it left me open to help another...

I sent in my app,so we'll see what happens....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Turns out the Malt is 16 years old, how can anyone do this!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Jerks. Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - just getting caught up today and saw Mary's messages. Keep us posted on this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will, I think they're determining if she can travel.Not sure if there's health issues with the liffle fluff...
We travel fro shows ,about 4 times per year and we're usually gone 2-3 weeks.. It's hard to find hotels that will take 5 dogs and usually we end up paying more per night for 5 dogs than we do for ourselves!

I worry if she will well enough for travel,not just to a foster home but since we travel...I've already prepaid for the show spot and have about $1500 invested , no refunds... so I can't afford to cancel ,plus it is my livelihood.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well turns out our senior is a boy! He's 16 yrs old, named Oliver and I will be meeting him Thurs or Fri for transport. He's going to a permanent foster home in Minn.. I'm excited to get to help him....

I looked up the address,it's only a mile from where I got Emily and Sasha from a BYB!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news Michelle!! Hoping that Oliver has a great life for as long as God gives him, and he knows nothing but love.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so glad that Oliver will be going to a permanent home. Let us know what happens


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad Oliver is being cared for. How can people be so cruel? I get sad leaving Lucky for the time I am at work, I can not imagine any reason that I would ever give him up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Makes me cry just thinking about it. I'm leaving my fluffs home so Oliver can be more comfortable and I will miss them so much. I didn't even ask the woman why she's giving him up, my head would explode!

I'm going to try to get him Thursday so he can have a break from traveling... their closing on their house on Friday and leaving out Saturday so sooner the better...
I know I'm going to fall in love with him....
If we didn't travel so much, and doing shows,I hate to leave him in doggie day care while we're at shows...
I'm happy to help get him to him new home,he won't be put up for adoption but he will retire in love....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll take piccies of Oliver...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news for Oliver. Thanks so much for transporting him and putting some love on him. :wub::wub::thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - I've been following this on FB and also on the NMR Yahoo group. Thank you for helping out. My week and weekend are horrible (bad stuff I have to take care of at work this week) but I know you and Jan will get him safely to Mary P. 

Give Oliver lots of extra special hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor little guy! I still don't get how and why families can just get rid of a family member, especially after such a long time. And I don't think I will ever get it! Thank you so much Michelle for helping little Oliver get to his foster home. And thank you NMR for helping him!! Keep us posted and take lots of pics of the little fella!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{Michelle}}}} Thank you for helping little Oliver. :grouphug:


----------

